# blue eyed beardie tread



## avill007 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hello everyone

I have a male brood red blue eyed beardie, he has just had some babies with my cirtus lav beatutiful babies but no blue eyes! 

has anyone had any luck breeding blue eyes? 

thanks


----------



## shelby_84 (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow, do you have a pic of these blue eyes? :-D


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Either it is not genetic, or the trait is simple recessive, meaning all the babies will carry the gene for 'blue eyes'.

Hold back a female, grow her up and breed her back to dad. If you get 50% blue eyes and 50% normal, then it proves it to be a simple recessive trait.


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

avill007 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I have a male brood red blue eyed beardie, he has just had some babies with my cirtus lav beatutiful babies but no blue eyes!
> 
> ...


 
Hi it may be best asking fire and ice dragons or where dragons dwell. these two are large breeders and will be able to help you:2thumb:


----------



## shelby_84 (Oct 19, 2011)

Forgive me if this sounds like a silly thing to say but should a father be mated to his daughter? Is that inbreeding and starting potential genetic problems? Or does it not matter with reptiles?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

shelby_84 said:


> Forgive me if this sounds like a silly thing to say but should a father be mated to his daughter? Is that inbreeding and starting potential genetic problems? Or does it not matter with reptiles?


It is a very contencious issue and one full of debate (and a great deal of mis information).

However, this is done in EVERY SINGLE case of proving out a genetic trait. Once the mode of inheritance is determined, you can then proceed by out crossing the hets.


It is less of an issue in reptiles than mammals and less of an 'instant recipe for mutations and evilness' in mammals than many people will have you believe.


----------



## shelby_84 (Oct 19, 2011)

Aah ok, well I suppose if you only do it the once and theres a valid reason for it, I cant see a problem  I do like the blue eyes, very dramatic


----------



## Sooty_ (Nov 27, 2011)

I saw some place in the states advertising them whilst looking at random stuff!! They look class


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

These are popping up all over the place in the states.
Due to the number of them, and the initial breeding results, they are looking recessive... Only time will tell though.


----------



## kim1989 (Feb 20, 2010)

Has anyone got any pictures of these. I would love to see their eyes.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

kim1989 said:


> Has anyone got any pictures of these. I would love to see their eyes.


Bearded Dragons - DVM Exotics
http://www.legacydragons.com/Bri 2.jpg
http://www.legacydragons.com/Tango.jpg


----------



## kim1989 (Feb 20, 2010)

Their eyes are so amazing. I miss my boy we had. Sold him recently and miss him so much. These pictures just made me think of him.


----------

